# Cheap?



## henede (Nov 18, 2009)

Just a little info which might be of use to someone.

Have been using Nutt Travel for over 10yrs now to book from Larne to Cairnryan and have found them to be very competitive.

Not sure if they are cheaper for any other crossing but their quote for this year in July is a saving of £69 on the price on P and O's web site. 8O 

You have to book by phone but they take credit cards and give you a ref. no. immediately.

Phone no 028 7035 1199.

Might be worth a try?!


----------

